# Southern New England trip...



## JD (Nov 8, 2009)

Went down to see the folks for a few.  Brought the bike and revisted 2 parks I used to ride at BITD.  Lewis Morris in Morristown NJ, and Chiney Rock in Martinsvill NJ.  Both have seen alot of care over the last 9 years since I've ridden there and I had a great time at both parks.  I think Ideally, LM would have a bit more CR flavor, and CR could have a bit more LM flavor.  LM was buff, flowy single track.  CR is rocky technical singletrack, with one section of the park being more of the buff brown ribbon variety...but only a very small section.  Then I stopped in Otis Mass for the W/E to visit my Bro and his fam.   This morning we hit Kennedy Park in Lennox, and the adjoining watershed stuff.  This place was a blast.  Alot of the small conector singletrack in Kennedy proper is not getting ridden much and was hard to find and follow.  The Stuff in the watershed was delicious flowy singletrack fun.  Nice to ride new trail and hit some old haunts that might as well have been new trail, they have seen so much love.  Anyone ride kennedy and know it well, my bro would love to hook up with somemore riders out that way...we could be waiting on the white stuff for a while, no reason to put the bike away with 65 and sunny like today...
DVT


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never pedaled up in Lenox but from your description it sounds like a great place! It's only about 50 minutes from my house so I might have to check it out at some point. Regardless, next time your down here in the flatlands looking to ride be sure to post up for your complimentary tour of the mighty Nassahegan State Forest that several of us CT AZ'ers often ride and post about.


----------



## JD (Nov 10, 2009)

I was gonna try and swing it, but time was tight on every leg of the journey.  I only get down about 1 time a year and there's alot of folks to see.  Park at the Arcadia outdoor shop...ride from the lot and head out walters olympic thru kennedy.  Once you hit the road on the other side of the park, turn right and climb...head out for a while....past some singletrakc on the left...around a red gate...then up a steep double track on the left....once it starts to flatten out, in on the sniggle on the left...out to a sweet lookout, then descend to the skiers left of the lookout....heading down towards the singletrackes you past on the left before the red gate (it will make sense when you're there)  Just before you hit the road you climbed in on stay right...the single track descends down almost to the bottom of the road climb and is really nice.....not marked at all....You can contact my bro ad www.spotteddogwf.com   He rides at a social pace and would love some company.  He lives in Otis...


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 10, 2009)

JD

I am in westfield which is fairly close to Otis, if your bro ever wants to ride out my way or in Granville (halfway between us....sort of) have him send me a PM.


----------



## JD (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure thing.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 10, 2009)

JD said:


> Sure thing.



Next time your down this way you have to check out the Holyoke Range trails (aka Batchelor st & Earls trails). They are pretty close to I-91 off exit 19 (NoHo / Amherst). B-street is huge and kicks ass!


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Next time your down this way you have to check out the Holyoke Range trails (aka Batchelor st & Earls trails). They are pretty close to I-91 off exit 19 (NoHo / Amherst). B-street is huge and kicks ass!



Yea.  I've been wanting to ride there for years.  A friend of mine Dave who I gave a Stowe tour to this summer owes me a guided ride...he said that place rocks.  SS friendly?


----------



## BigJay (Nov 11, 2009)

JD said:


> SS friendly?



Hell yeah!

No big climbs, buffed trails with rocky and twisty sections. You'll love it!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 11, 2009)

JD said:


> Yea.  I've been wanting to ride there for years.  A friend of mine Dave who I gave a Stowe tour to this summer owes me a guided ride...he said that place rocks.  SS friendly?



I have friends that ride 29er SS there, but its not something I would want to do. But I also really like my gears. When you eventually make it down for a ride there let me know and I will join you guys. 



BigJay said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> No big climbs, buffed trails with rocky and twisty sections. You'll love it!



The Earls side are buff trails that are very flowy with a decent amount of climbing. The Batchelor street side is pretty rocky and technical but still has great flow. The farther east you go on the B-street side the nastier things get.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 11, 2009)

The biggest climb on the Holyoke range is probably half of Perry Hill... No worries that JD can ride that with all the 4000+ vert days he gets during the season, a day a B-street is proabably around 2000ft vert.

Yeah, i remember the trails on B street to be more rocky then on Earl's side. We loved it there last year and wanted to go back this year... but temps during our vacation kept us close to home around here, Stowe, Hinesburg, Saxon and all.


----------



## Superbman (Nov 18, 2009)

There is still some life left in the season Here in Western, MA...The Lennox area is awesome-if you know how to link in the Yokun ridge and lennox Mountain with Kennedy Park, it becomes pretty epic (with enough big climbs and descents to please a Northern Vermonter!)-one of my favorites.

B-street and Earl's is also great-and closer to home.

Wendell SF (and surrounding areas) is a little further up I 91 (closer to Vermont and an easier access from the highway to boot) and it's equally awesome as those other places-though, you really need a local to show you the highlights (if you get me before the snow-I'd be willing)

Another tremendous place to ride lies about 25 minutes west of I 91 in Charlemont, MA off of rte 2.

There are other great lesser known places that are worth riding, even by visitors-I'm always happy to show folks around If I have the time.

Finally, if you haven't ever acquainted yourself with the trails in Ascutney (actually Windsor Town Forest)-or what that crew calls the Mountainside trails, you're missing out on the best little trail system in southern, VT (which for folks from as far north as Big Jay still counts as southern New England:grin.

Liam


Oh, hearing JD talk about Chimney Rock  brings back memories (that and a little place called Sourlands)-that's where I learned to ride.


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.  I'll have to hunt them down on my next few trips...


----------

